# I really have too much stuff...



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

OK, I've put this off for a while, but it's time to show my ridiculous collection of coffee stuff...










So, far back left-to-right theres an Eva Solo Cafe, My smaller Cafetiere and my melitta cone holder.

Forward left to right is my Ocaree TCA-5 Syphon brewer (Some excellent SqM Yirgacheffe), Aeropress, some milk jugs infront of that.

Very from is my 1g scales for measuring water, digital thermometer,(A couple of delicious HasBeans) a handle-less milkjug which I brew into. On the grinder I use a few ramakins for transfering coffee, I also keep my 0.01g scales for measuring beans under the chamber(and a spirit measure to weigh them in) and ontop of the doing tamp is my digital timer. On the far right is my Europicolla, espressogear tamp and a few spoons, a bamboo stirrer and cleaning stuff...

So I've got a fair bit of kit collected all in all.










The dots on the grinder collar just help me dial quickly between brewing methods.

Also my favourite cups to drink from..










(Left to right again)I really like the feel of drinking a coffee from a glass, and these cheap ones from Ikea are perfect for drinking coffee or other drinks from, is also great for weighing ingredients when cooking.

At the back is a glass mug my wife got me which looks really cool when brewing direct from the Aeropress, infront of that is one of my cappucino cups which I've used in the UKBC for the last 2 years, thick walls and a funky saucer make these a real favourite of mine. Never got along with the handle on them though.

Next along and to the rear is the La Marzocco Strada Cappucino cups that they were graciously giving away at the end of Caffe Culture this year (Along side that is the accompanying espresso cup). Infront of those is the UKBC 2010 espresso cup that was is a greatly appreciated gift for competing.

In the far back is a Coffee Primo 16oz Mug. A deffinate odd one out of the group, but has a great sentimental attachment, though CP's coffee was by no means the best, nor were my times there the best of my life. It introduced me to speciality coffee and was very supportive of my development. I owe my passion and my dedication to the (now defunct) brand and will never forget the amount of support and reaffirmation the brand manager invested in me.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not to mention the competition kit that is probably stacked away just out of shot...

Well done on being allowed to have all that on the bench at any one time


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Hah the comp stuff wouldn't fit in that tiny kitchen, the coffee equiptment that's out takes up probably 1/3-1/2 the counter space. Compo stuff is stored pretty much anywhere I can find room for boxes.


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

I keep looking at the buono kettle too...


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, that is a lot of stuff!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you haven't got the Buono Kettle yet then I would highly recommend that as the next purchase. Get the stick on temp gauge too. Coffee Hit sells them for a few £ and they stick on to the Buono nicely.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

What a collection; how do you get away with it?

I'm only allowed one toy at a time, and then I have to sell the old one :-(


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm very lucky, my wife is very supportive of my geekery, infact she bought be half of the kit. She also thinks things like the syphon and Eva Solo "look awesome" so she lets me away with the behemothic grinder.


----------

